# 6th Annual OSS Cleveland Charity Zombie Walk - September 25, 2010



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

The 6th Annual Old School Sinema Cleveland Charity Zombie Walk will be on Saturday September 25th. Professional makeup artists are on hand to start doing makeup at 11:30am and the walk starts at 3pm. We've had over 600 people take place at the last walk and this year we are aiming for 750 zombies!

Location: 5 O'Clock Lounge
11904 Detroit Rd.
Lakewood, OH 

Cost: 2 cans or non-perishable food items and $5 (Makeup is an additional fee)

I've been doing makeup at this event for years and we pride ourselves on the high end makeup jobs we put on the crown (latex, gelatin, custom appliances, airbrushing, grease, and more blood than you can imagine).


----------

